# screw gun creating slight rip in rock



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

Seems lately any gun i use is creating a little 'snot' on the paper when i sink the screw. i've changed tips and shafts.
anyone experiencing the same thing ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Sounds like your cone


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

changed cone, snot seems to be extending from screw hole. actually it's super annoying, gotta be driving the tapers nuts.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's the screws.

What brand are you using?


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

Whitey97 said:


> It's the screws.
> 
> What brand are you using?


whatever the supply house sends. usually 1-1/4" self tappers, the non rusting type.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

So you don't have the problem with black fine threads? The self tappers maybe puddling the paper as it spins initially cutting the pilot hole......

I assume you are on 18 ga or heavier? I can still use blacks on even 20 ga.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

Usually 20 ga. But 18 also. I don't prefer black fine thread unless it's 25 ga. 
I never use 25 ga framing.
Could it be I'm not holding the gun straight ?


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Does it seem to happen more in the tapers rather than "in the field"?


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

actually i noticed it when using my hilti screw gun most. especially on existing wood studs w/coarse screws.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

d rock being that you are in NY try using grabber brand screws, we have been using them for a few years they are way better than anything else we tried but if you can't get them try scorpions.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Also humidity and weather conditions can cause this. If the paper face is even slightly damp it can get a little grabby.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's what I know,
I use DW guns only, just because that's what I have. They all work the same, 2500 - 5300 rpms. BUT when I get a batch of screws that I picked up that are a generic screw brand, the toss some boogers out every time. You use high quality ones, such as grabbers, and I've never had a problem.

Typlically if your wrist isn't straight, and it's sent in crooked, you'll have the taper bitch! trust me, I know this.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

yep. we use grabber and scorpion. but sometimes generic ****e. i noticed past couple of days it's stopped happening. maybe i staightened up. the only problem is, this never happened before. all of a sudden it started, now it's normal again..


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

d-rock said:


> i noticed past couple of days it's stopped happening. maybe i staightened up. the only problem is, this never happened before. all of a sudden it started, now it's normal again..


Could of been the board then. Might of had a batch sit at the supplier for a while in damp conditions.


----------

